# lt155 jd won't start



## basstracker (Apr 20, 2020)

hello everyone, Ive got a lt155 with a 15hp kohler, its been sitting about two years. it ran good when i parked it. I thought i would get it going again so i drained the gas tank and the lines, put a new battery. tried to start it but it would not start. i ran a compression check and it only had 70 lb. i thought it might have a stuck a valve so i pulled valve cover off, the valves looked like they were working ok. after a while it got to where it would barely run about 30 sec. but had no power it's like its coasting. any suggestions. thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Maybe the carb is gummed up?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Both Briggs & Kohler say ethanol fuel will start giving you problems after sitting in a carburetor for 60 days. 2 Years... It's plugged. Aftermarket CV15 carburetors are all over the inter-web for $15-$20. I've found that at my shop rate, it's quicker and cheaper on the customer to just replace the carburetor on most single-cylinders than it is to clean it properly. Two-barrel Keihin and Nikki's are a different story. 

Somebody is going to say "Just put Seafoam in the tank"... Seafoam is a sure fire way to make sure that all the shellac and rust in the tank/lines gets run through the carburetor. Clean the tank with lacquer thinner, put new fuel line/filter on it, slap a $20 aftermarket carb on it and go mow your grass

https://www.amazon.com/kohler-cv15s-carburetor/s?k=kohler+cv15s+carburetor


----------



## basstracker (Apr 20, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> Both Briggs & Kohler say ethanol fuel will start giving you problems after sitting in a carburetor for 60 days. 2 Years... It's plugged. Aftermarket CV15 carburetors are all over the inter-web for $15-$20.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/kohler-cv15s-carburetor/s?k=kohler+cv15s+carburetor





Bob Driver said:


> Both Briggs & Kohler say ethanol fuel will start giving you problems after sitting in a carburetor for 60 days. 2 Years... It's plugged. Aftermarket CV15 carburetors are all over the inter-web for $15-$20. I've found that at my shop rate, it's quicker and cheaper on the customer to just replace the carburetor on most single-cylinders than it is to clean it properly. Two-barrel Keihin and Nikki's are a different story.
> 
> Somebody is going to say "Just put Seafoam in the tank"... Seafoam is a sure fire way to make sure that all the shellac and rust in the tank/lines gets run through the carburetor. Clean the tank with lacquer thinner, put new fuel line/filter on it, slap a $20 aftermarket carb on it and go mow your grass
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/kohler-cv15s-carburetor/s?k=kohler+cv15s+carburetor





Bob Driver said:


> Both Briggs & Kohler say ethanol fuel will start giving you problems after sitting in a carburetor for 60 days. 2 Years... It's plugged. Aftermarket CV15 carburetors are all over the inter-web for $15-$20. I've found that at my shop rate, it's quicker and cheaper on the customer to just replace the carburetor on most single-cylinders than it is to clean it properly. Two-barrel Keihin and Nikki's are a different story.
> 
> Somebody is going to say "Just put Seafoam in the tank"... Seafoam is a sure fire way to make sure that all the shellac and rust in the tank/lines gets run through the carburetor. Clean the tank with lacquer thinner, put new fuel line/filter on it, slap a $20 aftermarket carb on it and go mow your grass
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/kohler-cv15s-carburetor/s?k=kohler+cv15s+carburetor





Bob Driver said:


> Both Briggs & Kohler say ethanol fuel will start giving you problems after sitting in a carburetor for 60 days. 2 Years... It's plugged. Aftermarket CV15 carburetors are all over the inter-web for $15-$20. I've found that at my shop rate, it's quicker and cheaper on the customer to just replace the carburetor on most single-cylinders than it is to clean it properly. Two-barrel Keihin and Nikki's are a different story.
> 
> Somebody is going to say "Just put Seafoam in the tank"... Seafoam is a sure fire way to make sure that all the shellac and rust in the tank/lines gets run through the carburetor. Clean the tank with lacquer thinner, put new fuel line/filter on it, slap a $20 aftermarket carb on it and go mow your grass
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/kohler-cv15s-carburetor/s?k=kohler+cv15s+carburetor





Bob Driver said:


> Both Briggs & Kohler say ethanol fuel will start giving you problems after sitting in a carburetor for 60 days. 2 Years... It's plugged. Aftermarket CV15 carburetors are all over the inter-web for $15-$20. I've found that at my shop rate, it's quicker and cheaper on the customer to just replace the carburetor on most single-cylinders than it is to clean it properly. Two-barrel Keihin and Nikki's are a different story.
> 
> Somebody is going to say "Just put Seafoam in the tank"... Seafoam is a sure fire way to make sure that all the shellac and rust in the tank/lines gets run through the carburetor. Clean the tank with lacquer thinner, put new fuel line/filter on it, slap a $20 aftermarket carb on it and go mow your grass
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/kohler-cv15s-carburetor/s?k=kohler+cv15s+carburetor





Bob Driver said:


> Both Briggs & Kohler say ethanol fuel will start giving you problems after sitting in a carburetor for 60 days. 2 Years... It's plugged. Aftermarket CV15 carburetors are all over the inter-web for $15-$20. I've found that at my shop rate, it's quicker and cheaper on the customer to just replace the carburetor on most single-cylinders than it is to clean it properly. Two-barrel Keihin and Nikki's are a different story.
> 
> Somebody is going to say "Just put Seafoam in the tank"... Seafoam is a sure fire way to make sure that all the shellac and rust in the tank/lines gets run through the carburetor. Clean the tank with lacquer thinner, put new fuel line/filter on it, slap a $20 aftermarket carb on it and go mow your grass
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/kohler-cv15s-carburetor/s?k=kohler+cv15s+carburetor


I cleaned the carb and it started and ran good for awhile, i ran it around the yard for about 10 min and it just shut off. i pulled the fuel line off and hit the starter it was pumping oil out of the fuel line.can the fuel pump go bad and pump oil in the line?


----------



## basstracker (Apr 20, 2020)

i cleaned the carb and it started up and ran good, after about 10 min it shut off. i pulled the fuel line off and hit the starter,it was pumping oil out of the fuel line.can the fuel pump go bad and pump oil?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

If it has a vacuum fuel pump on it, the pump gets it's "pulse" from a line that taps into the crankcase. If the diaphragm in the pump has a pinhole in it, it can pump oil into your fuel. The reverse is also true, it can pump fuel into your crankcase.


----------



## basstracker (Apr 20, 2020)

it has a manual fuel pump that works off the cam just like an old car


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Still got a diaphragm that can fail and let crank oil into the fuel. Rather than crank vacuum pulsing a diaphragm, it's a mechanical arm.

Tell me where else you think crank oil could get into the fuel supply, other than at the fuel pump?? See the round area just above the inlet/outlet ports in the picture below? That's where the diaphragm is located....


----------



## basstracker (Apr 20, 2020)

thats what i was hoping,thanks a lot.i looked on ebay they are 12 to 15 bucks.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Diaphragm/spring kit is around $5 for the Kohler # 230675 pump, but it's more work than just replacing the entire pump


----------



## basstracker (Apr 20, 2020)

got the fuel pump on and everything works like it should. thanks


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I hate it when that happens, now you officially have no excuse for not mowing the yard. 

To counter act that scenario, I always insist that customers "test" their mower when they come to pick it up for at least 5 minutes on my yard. Haven't mowed my own grass in 3 years.


----------



## basstracker (Apr 20, 2020)

when i first started messing with this mower i checked the compression and it was 70 #. I THOUGHT THE MOTOR WAS SHOT. when should you check the comp.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Compression test are kind of misleading. I don't know of many OEM's that actually post compression test specs. I've seen no less than 100psi and I've seen no less than 60psi. Of course, it's going to change if the engine is at operating temperature. A CV15 with 70psi will probably get you through a mowing season.

The better test for engine condition is a Leak Down Test. It not only tells you there is a problem, but points toward the cause. A cheap compression gauge runs about $15. A leak down tester cost around $30.

Here's a You Tube video of a guy using a Harbor Freight leak down tester


----------



## basstracker (Apr 20, 2020)

thanks bob ill get one.


----------

